# No Joy? Dish soap, that is



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Joy has always been the dish soap I used. Partly because it's what I grew up with, partially because others bother my sensitive skin and/or their fragrance kills me. Hate washing dishes and sneezing, lol.

For the last couple of months though, I can no longer find Joy at any of my local stores. Today I looked up on the P&G website (makers of Joy), and while it's still listed as a product, it doesn't have an active link to tell you about it like all their other products do.

Anybody know what's up? I really want my Joy back!! The 'similar' dish soap I bought out of desperation two weeks ago is not sitting well with me, the scent is too strong.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Possibly it was not selling well in your area. You can still buy it online. Just google Joy dishwashing soap - you'll come up with lots of online shopping for it.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I did, but all the recent (3-6 month) reviews say order was cancelled by company for no given reason.


----------



## Tatorbug (May 14, 2007)

Did you try Family Dollar? I can still purchase it there as of last week. Of course I live in a small town and it could have been older stock. I like it too though. really cuts grease and isn't hard on my hands either. Lemon Ajax is also good for me....maybe you too?


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I see it at Dollar Tree often


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Soap.com: Health & Beauty Products | Free Shipping


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Fairly recent purchase like in last month. DH either got it at the local IGA or Dollar General store. I'm like you it's the only brand I want. He brought home some cheaper stuff that just didn't clean like Joy. Watered down stuff, no lemony aroma.

I sure hope there isn't a problem with Joy!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

So, go to the company website and ASK why you can't find it in your area!

Mon


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Joy & Palmolive (green one, NOT any of the other scents) are the only dish soaps that I can use. Absolutely can't use Ivory or Dawn without breaking out in hives. I don't have a dishwasher, so I do a lot of dishes by hand.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I used to always use JOY but they have done something...changed the formula, added XYZ or ?? Just not the same...you are not missing anything...


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

Dollar Tree, and they actually will allow you to order it by the case and pick it up in the stores.
check them out online


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Seventh Generation makes a good dish soap that doesn't have a lot of odor. They also have an unscented version. I like their dish soap.


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

I prefer Joy also due to allergies but sometimes I will buy Lifetree's Homesoap but it is more expensive. I did buy some Joy on Saturday at Dollar General.


----------

